# Smeagol's Surname



## Gary Gamgee (May 17, 2003)

Tolkien gave all the Hobbit's of the Shire a surname but he didn't give poor Smeagol one. I just thought we could have some fun coming up with our own surnames for old Smeagol. The obvious ones...

Smeagol Slinkerson

or

Smeagol Handfisher

Smeagol Deagolbane

Smeagol Shade

so give your suggestions, I know you can do better

or what about Smeagol Gamgee that would explain alot.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 17, 2003)

Smeagol Ringaddict

Smeagol Sushi-slurper (Ick. )

I'll post more if I think of them...


----------



## Sterotyped Elf (May 18, 2003)

Smeagol big eyes 
Smeagol loin cloth 
Smeagolses


----------



## Aulë (May 18, 2003)

Sméagol Baggins!


----------



## Beleg (May 18, 2003)

Sméagol Took.....


----------



## FrankSinatra (May 18, 2003)

Smeagol Tinuviel.

Dont you think he has a touch of the nightingales??


----------



## YayGollum (May 19, 2003)

Ack! This is pure evil! I say ---> Smeagol Ever-Humble!


----------



## Arvedui (May 19, 2003)

Smeagol Elf-friend!


----------



## Beleg (May 19, 2003)

Or Smeagol ElfLover!  What say you Yay-G?


----------



## Gary Gamgee (May 19, 2003)

hehehe How about this Yay

Smeagol McHero


----------



## YayGollum (May 19, 2003)

Much better! Anyways, no, the elf thing is pure evil again.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (May 20, 2003)

Smeagol Elvenist


----------



## HLGStrider (May 20, 2003)

Smeagol Beagle-McReagle


----------



## Aulë (May 21, 2003)

Sméagol Ringbane
Sméagol Sauronbane
Sméagol Fishbane


----------



## Idril (May 21, 2003)

Sméagol Friend-Slayer


----------



## Gary Gamgee (May 21, 2003)

Smeagol Pilferd


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (May 21, 2003)

Actually, I think Tolkien did give Smeagol a last name. Didn't he say that he was a Stoor?


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 21, 2003)

The Stoors were simply the last of the three Hobbit races to cross over the Misty Mountains into Eriador.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (May 21, 2003)

Exactly Elendil3119 the Stoors where a race of Hobbits, not a surname. But this could have been

Smeagol Sunshine


----------



## HLGStrider (May 21, 2003)

Smeagol Eggssess


----------



## YayGollum (May 22, 2003)

The evil Idril person's idea was pure evil. Can't think of much else to say except some other lame name. No offense. I like the McHero idea.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (May 22, 2003)

eh thanks Yay at least you liked McHero, so here's another lame one

Smeagol Proudeye


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 23, 2003)

Smeagol Slinker

Smeagol Stinker

Smeagol Slowbrain

Smeagol Fishbreath


----------



## YayGollum (May 24, 2003)

Ack! Woah! Slowbrain? Why'd you come up with that? I thought he was pretty smart. oh well. How's about Smeagol Fisher? That makes all kinds of sense and is a real last name. Maybe it's too boring. *hides*


----------



## Helcaraxë (May 24, 2003)

Smeagol Hobbit-Throttler
Smeagol Wants-The-Ring
Smeagol Raw-Rabbit-Eater
Smeagol Skittso


----------



## Tirmintus (May 25, 2003)

Uh Smeagol Eat-a-Lot-of-Fish (way to long)
Smeagol Lov-Elf or Smeagol Hate-Elf
Ah here's another one:
Smeagol Has-No-Surname


----------



## Beleg (May 26, 2003)

Smeagol Cricketlover

Smeagol Coolness

Smeagol Yaylove

Smeagol Gollum  

Smeagol Nameless


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (May 26, 2003)

how about Smeagol Yayness

i don't think anyone will get it

Raen


----------



## Sador (Jun 1, 2003)

Smeagol Smith
Smeagol LaRue
Smeagol Nixon
Smeagol W. Bush
Smeagol Simpson
Smeagol Bin Laden
Smeagol Darke
Smeagol Picard
All possibles but hardly likely. Hard to think of him as a Bracegirdle or a Bolger.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 1, 2003)

Argh! That last one was pure evil! Oh. Wait. I guess I should say something about the evilness of some of the others, but oh well. That star trek thing is way too evil for me. sorry about that.


----------



## Sador (Jun 1, 2003)

I thought that would get you Yay. *has evil chuckle at crazy yay*


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jun 1, 2003)

hahahahaha!!!!!! Smeagol picard! OMG!!!!! FUNNY!! i can jsut imagine: " make it so stupid fat hobbitses." ROTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!
maybe that didn't make sense. but I got it. oh well

Raen


----------



## Sador (Jun 3, 2003)

"Engages us nice hobbitses warp nineses."


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 7, 2003)

Here's another one:

Smeagol Marshwalker


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jun 10, 2003)

Perhaps...
Smeagol Solo
Smeagol Kenobi
Smeagol Calrissian
Smeagol Skywalker
Or, better yet... 

 DARTH SMEAGOL 

Okay, so it's a title and not a surname. Sue me.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 11, 2003)

There we go! Star Wars is much better! Smeagol Calrissian and Darth Smeagol sound the best to me. Yay for people recognizing how Gollum and Darth Vader are alike!


----------



## Sador (Jun 11, 2003)

Dirty Smeagol Callahan - "Do you feel lucky, nasty Hobbitses"
Smeagol Powers - International creature of mystery.
Smeagol Wallace - "You can takes our lives, but you cannot takes our precious!"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 11, 2003)

Smeagold Scar-throat


----------



## Lifeling (Jun 11, 2003)

Yay... by saying that Gollum and Darth are so similar... do you also believe that Darth is the true hero of starwars?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 11, 2003)

Actually, he was.
He killed the Emperor...


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 11, 2003)

Of course Darth Vader was the real hero to the Star Wars story! It's pretty much the same scene. A long drop for the One Ring and Palpatine. Darth Vader and poor Smeagol were the only ones that could have saved the day at the time.


----------



## tookish-girl (Jun 15, 2003)

Smeagol T. Kirk

"We comessssss in peace. Ssssshoot to kill. Sssssshoot to kill."


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jun 18, 2003)

Smeagol Connery

'It'sh shmine my own my love my preshciousssshhh'


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Smeagol Organa 
Smeagol Picard
Smeagol Janeway
Smeagol Paris
Smeagol Kim
Smeagol Riker
Smeagol-Agent 007
Smeagol Bond
Smeagol McKellan
 Smeagol the Hutt


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 19, 2003)

I like the Smeagol the Hutt one. . .I don't know why. . .It is just appealing. . .in an odd way. . .

He he. . .You can't have a Smeagol Janeway without have a Smeagol of Nine!


----------

